# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Ringneck parakeet

## StaVr0sSS

Ο Rose-Ringed parakeet ή ινδικος Ringneck έχει ταξινομηθεί ως ένας μικρότερος παπαγάλος γνωστος ως parakeet. Αυτά τα πουλιά έχουν κοκκινο ραμφος σαν γαντζο, μεγάλη ουρά, και είναι μέτρια σε μέγεθος σε σύγκριση με τα περισσότερα conures.Αυτοι οι παπαγάλοι είναι περίπου 16 εκατοστά σε μήκος και έχουν μια περιεργη εμφάνιση που τους διαφοροποιεί από τα περισσότερα εξωτικά πουλιά. Τα αγρια ringneck είναι πράσινα με αποχρώσεις του μπλε που ειναι ευδιακριτες μονο κατα διαρκεια της μερας...Αυτοι οι παπαγάλοι έχουν μια κίτρινη αποχρωση στα φτερά τους και στην ουρά τους..
 Τα αρσενικά και τα θηλυκά μοιάζουν πολύ! Ωστόσο, τα αρσενικα έχουν ένα μαύρο δακτύλιο γύρω από το λαιμό τους. Το δαχτυλίδι αυτο τονίζεται με τιρκουάζ, ροζ και μπλε χρωμα. Παρόλο που τα θυληκα δεν παρουσιάζουν το εντυπωσιακό δαχτυλίδι του αρσενικού, πολλοί λάτρεις των ringneck υποστηρίζουν οτι υπαρχει μια μικρή πράσινη δαχτυλιος στα θυληκα.
Και τα δύο φύλα έχουν μεγάλα φτερά στην ουράς, η οποια αποτελείται από 12 φτερά. Τα δυο μεγαλύτερα φτερα της ουρας, τα οποία είναι μπλε, αποτελούν ένα μεγάλο μέρος του μεγέθους του παπαγάλου. Αυτά τα φτερα της ουρας μπορουν να φτασουν περιπου τις 7 ίντσες,ενω στα θηλυκά συνήθως 6 ίντσες. Επειδή αυτοι οι παπαγάλοι είναι κυρίως πράσινοι, είναι πολύ δύσκολο να γινουν ευδιακριτοι οταν κουρνιαζουν ή σκαρφαλωνουν στα δέντρα. Τις περισσότερες φορές, οι παπαγάλοι αυτοι μπορούν να γινουν ευδιακριτοι απο μακριά μέσω της επαφής τους ή με τις κλήσεις συναγερμού.
Ο Ινδικός Ringneck συναντατε στην Ασία και την Αφρική και μπορεί να βρεθει στα δάση, αλλα και στα άνυδρα περιβάλλοντα. Επισης δεν είναι ασυνήθιστο να τους δει κανεις να ζουν σε αστικές περιοχές. Έχουν δημιουργήσει αποικίες σε περιβάλλοντα που δεν είναι καταλληλα για αυτα, ορισμένα απο αυτα ειναι η Καλιφόρνια, η Φλόριντα, και το Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο. Πολλοι πιστευουν οτι αυτά τα πουλιά προκαλούν μεγάλες ζημιές στις καλλιέργειες! Ωστόσο, ελάχιστα συμβαντα εξακριβωνουν αυτή την κατηγορία.  Aυτους τους παπαγάλους μπορεί να τους δει  κανεις σε αγροτικές περιοχές, οπου ταιζονται απο birdfeeders ή χαλαρώνοντας σε πάρκα.
Τελος,οι Ringneck είναι ευφυείς παπαγάλους και ειναι πολυ καλοι για κατοικίδια. Μαθαίνουν φρασεις γρήγορα και λατερυουν  την επίδειξη. .Οι Quaker Parakeets είναι γνωστοι για την ικανότητά τους να μιλάμε! Ωστόσο, ένας Ringneck μπορεί να μιλήσει με απολυτη σαφηνεια. Αυτά τα πουλιά είναι πραγματικά  ειδικοι στην ομιλια οσον αφορα το μέγεθός τους και μπορούν εύκολα να ανταγωνιστούν τους Quaker parakeets, Grays, και τις Αμαζόνες.


To κειμενο αυτο προερχεται απο αυτην την ιστοσελιδα http://www.indianringneck.com/" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false; και με λιγη βοηθεια απο το Google το μεταφρασα..  :Happy:

----------


## StaVr0sSS

Οριστε και μερικες φωτογραφιες και videos απο αυτους του πανεμορφους παπαγαλους..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4z5wmKlrWtg" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DbCfReZzzLw" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNEnDzOpMOA" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;

http://www.singing-wings-aviary.com/GRE ... 20MALE.JPG" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_g1jDyvvqUUo/R ... keet02.JPG" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;
http://www.avianweb.com/images/birds/pa ... ations.jpg" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;
http://animal-world.com/encyclo/birds/p ... e3_med.jpg" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;

Eπισης ξεχασα να σημειωσω οτι στην αγορα κυκλοφορουν οι εξης χρωματισμοι και διαφορες αποχρωσεις τους...
1)μπλε
2)πρασινος
3)lutino
4)albino
5)Lacewing

Kαι τελος τα τελευταια χρονια εχουν δημιουργηθει 2 νεες αποχρωσεις...
1) violet
2)pied

----------


## fragos

ευχαριστουμε για τις πληροφοριες!!!

----------


## fotis_k

> Kαι τελος τα τελευταια χρονια εχουν δημιουργηθει 2 νεες αποχρωσεις...
> 1) violet
> 2)pied


Νομιζω πως η pied μεταλλαξη εχει δημιουργηθει χρονια τωρα..

----------


## StaVr0sSS

Χμμ..ναι..?
Για να το λες..
Παντως απο οτι θυμαμαι το ειχα διαβασει σε ξενο site...
Θα ψαξω να το βρω...  :winky:  
Ευχαριστω παντως Φωτη..  :Happy:

----------


## Blackholesun

Μπραβο Σταυρο !   :Big Grin:  
Να προσθεσω καποιες λεπτομερειες 
Τα θυληκα ρινκνεκ απο τα αρσενικα μπορει να μπερδευτουν πολυ ευκολα για αρσενικα, ο λογος γιατι πριν ενηλικιωθουν και φτασουν στους 17-20 μηνες, στον 10μηνα και υστερα η θυληκια κανει ενα ελαφρυ μαυρο δαχτυλιδη μπροστα και κατω απο το ραμφος της, εκει ειναι λιγο μπερδεμα.. εκτος αν φαινετε το ανοιχτο πρασινο δαχτυλιδι πισω απο το κεφαλι της, και και παλι δεν μπορεις να κανεις διαγνωση 100%
αλλοι τροποι για να ξεχωρισεις το φυλλο φυσικα παντα με αμφιβολιες, ειναι να εχεις 2 διαφορετικου φυλλου και να παρατηρεις τα εξης :

1 η θυληκια δαγκωνει με διπλασια σχεδον δυναμη απο το αρσενικο
2 η θυληκια θα εξοικιωθει πολυ πιο γρηγορα μαζι σου
3 η θυληκια μπορει να εχει τασεις επιθετικοτητας πιο πολυ σε γυναικεια προσωπα μεσα στο σπιτι.
4 το αρσενικο μουρμουραει πιο πολυ (δεν μιλαει)  απο την θυληκια κατα την παροδο της ενηλικιωσης του.

Επισης οσο αφορα το θεμα ομιλιας
εκει που μας λεει Σταυρο οτι μπορουν να συναγωνιστουν αμαζονιους σε ομιλια ,δυστυχως δεν γινετε κατι τετοιο.
Ο Aj ο οποιος θεωρειται το πουλι Αινσταιν, κατι σε αναλογο του ζακο που υπηρξε, λεει μονο 25 λεξεις και αυτες με λιγο με βρωμια βγαινουν. Σιγουρα μπορουν να μαθουν 5,10 λεξεις εκ τις οποιες οι 2 η εστω η μια θα ειναι καθαρη!
Να συμπληρωσω οτι δυστυχως τα θυληκα ρινκνεκ δεν μιλαμε ευκολα, αντιθετως με τα αρσενικα που αν κατσεις και κοπιασεις λιγο σιγουρα καποια λεξη θα την ξεστομισουν.

Παντος να συπληρωσω οτι το συγκερκιμενο πουλι ειναι απιστευτα εξυπνο, και συμπεριφερετε και απο εξωτερικη αλλα και απο ευφιικη αποψεις ακριβως οπως τους μεγαλους παπαγαλους.

Να σας δωσω και ενα στοιχειο της εξυπναδας τους, με βαση την δικη μου εμπειρια πανω στο συγκεκριμενο πουλι.
Εχθες ειχα παραγγειλει μια πιτσα το απογευμα λογο επειδη ειχα παρει ενα dvd και ηθελα κατι συνοδευτικο μαζι για το εργο (  ::  ) Η Τουιτο ηταν μαζι μου σε ενα σταντ πολυ μικρο φορητο διπλα μου, οταν βαζω γενικα τηλεοραση , καθεται και παρατηρη, δεν κουνιεται καθολου, παρα κολαει με τις εικονες που δειχνει. Οταν εβαλα λοιπον το εργο η μικρη ακινητη! λες και καταλαβαινε το εργο και το παρακολουθουσε..... οταν εφτασε η παραγγελια (το καταλαβε οτι προκειται περι φαγητου..) με το που ανοιξα την πιτσα αρχισε τρελαθηκε!! εφυγε απο το σταντ, ηρθε στον ωμο μου, μου ισιωσε λιγο τα μαλλια (γλειψιμο ηταν αυτο  ::   για να της δωσω) και κατεβηκε χωρις ιχνος αμφιβολιας στο χερι μου το οποιο κρατουσε ενα κομματι πιτσας... αρχισε και εκοβε μπουκιες και ετρωγε! σηκωνα το χερι μου να φαω πιτσα και νευριαζε! (σαν να μου λεει αυτη ειναι δικη μου ΑΣΤΗΝ) τελοσπαντων με τα πολλα πολλα την φαγαμε μαζι, εριξα πολυ γελιο και με εξεπληξε το θρασος της και η εξυπναδα της! τελος ανεβηκε στον ωμο μου και γουργουριζε μουρμουριζε απο ευτυχια   :Big Grin:     (φυσικα απο την πιτσα εφαγε λιγο ζυμη και πιπεριες )  ::

----------


## mpikis

Και χρονια να έχει φωτη δε παυει να έινια μια μεταλλαξη η οποία δεν συγκαταλλέγεται στους κανονικους (Στανταρ) χρωματισμους...Εξάλλου ο σταυρακας είπε τα τελευταια χρονια..δεν ειπε ομως πόσα....
εγω αυτο που μπορω να πω γι αυτα τα πουλία είνια οτι εκτος το οτι είνια πανεξυπνα...εινια τελειως μα τελειως παρεξηγημένα..λογω του οτι επικρατει ενα μύθος γυρω απο τη δυσκολια εξημέρωσης τους..αυτο τα κακατασει στα ΜΗ εμπορικα...Εχουν μεσαιο μεγεθος και χαμηλη τιμη...είνια αριστοι ομιλητες και πολυ καλα πετ αν εξημερωθουν σωστα....
Τωρα Σωτο αν σε ακουσει κανενας προφεσορας θα σου πει...ΠΙΤΣΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ????
Αλλα δε παιζει προβλημα(μια μπουκια).... χτες μου ειπε ενας ΦΙΛΟΣ:
Οτι δέν υπάρχει περιπτωση να έχεις εξημερωμενο παπαγαλο και να μην του έχεις δωσει αυτο που τρως....και μάλιστα όχι να του το έχεις δώσει εσυ αλλα να το πάρει απο μόνος του....

----------


## melagio80

*Μπραβο Σταυρο,ωραιο αρθρο!
Τα ringneck ειναι εξυπνα πουλια-αν και δεν υπαρχουν χαζοι παπαγαλοι-και μαθαινουν
τρομερα γρηγορα!Και τα αρσενικα και τα θυληκα εχουν τη δυνατοτητα να μιλανε 
πολυ καθαρα.Το λεξιλογιο τους φτανει μεχρι και τις 150 λεξεις αλλα μπορουν να μαθουν
μεχρι τα 2 τους πρωτα χρονια μονο.
Εμενα για παραδειγμα ο Γιουτζι το να δινει φιλια το εμαθε μεσα σε μια εβδομαδα
ενω τις πρωτες του λεξεις τις εμαθε στον πρωτο κι ολας μηνα που τον ειχα.*

----------


## Lucky Witch

Τι αλλο θα διαβασω δε ξερω,το θυληκο αυτο,το θυληκο το αλλο.τστστστστσ.

Ιωαννακι μου συμφωνω μαζι σου.

----------


## oasis

μια διορθωση, ο ινδικος ρικνεκ φτανει τα 40 εκατοστα (οχι 16) ενω της αφρικης φτανει τα 43 εκατοστα. μαλλον μπερδευτηκες με τις ιντσες (εκει στην κρητη εχετε μεγαλη επιρροη απο τους αγγλους τουριστες χαχαχα)

----------


## StaVr0sSS

> μια διορθωση, ο ινδικος ρικνεκ φτανει τα 40 εκατοστα (οχι 16) ενω της αφρικης φτανει τα 43 εκατοστα. μαλλον μπερδευτηκες με τις ιντσες (εκει στην κρητη εχετε μεγαλη επιρροη απο τους αγγλους τουριστες χαχαχα)


xαχαχαχα ναιι..  ::   ::   ::  
Βασικα ξεχασα να το μετατρεψω γιατι ειναι απο ξενο φορουμ...
Ευχαριστω ολους σας για τις παρατηρησεις σας και την συμμετοχη σας στο θεμα..  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Blackholesun

να σαι καλα φιλε μου.

----------


## arkas

πραγματικά υπέροχα πουλιά

----------


## Σπυρος24

παιδια ποια χρονια μπορει να μαθει ο ρικνεκ να μιλαει??μαθαινει μεχρι καποια σιγκεκριμενα χρονια ??το ρωτησα αυτο σε καποιον και μου ειπε ειναι βλακεια οσο μεγαλωνει μαθαινει...

----------


## Niva2gr

Συνήθως (και αυτό ισχύει για τα περισσότερα είδη παπαγάλων) μαθαίνουν πιο εύκολα στα πρώτα χρόνια της ζωής τους. Όμως αυτό δεν είναι απαραίτητα δεσμευτικό.

----------


## angelfarm

μια ερωτησουλα:σε νεαρα ρικ νεκ πως μπορω να καταλαβω το γενος και ποιος αριθμος δαχτυλιδι(αριθμος μεγεθους για ρικ νεκ)ειναι?ευχαριστω

----------


## Σπυρος24

ενας ρινκνεκ ταισμενος στο χερι μικρος στα ποσα λεφτα ειναι?

----------


## vicky_ath

> μια ερωτησουλα:σε νεαρα ρικ νεκ πως μπορω να καταλαβω το γενος και ποιος αριθμος δαχτυλιδι(αριθμος μεγεθους για ρικ νεκ)ειναι?ευχαριστω


Αγγελε διαβασε αυτο!Εχει ξανααπαντηθει το ερωτημα σου!
viewtopic.php?f=11&t=1906&start=0

Σπυρο εγω θα υπολογιζα γυρω στα 200 ευρω για μωρο ταισμενο στο χερι!Δεν ξερω αν κανω λαθος, ας με διορθωσει καποιος!

----------


## angelfarm

[quote=vicky_ath][quote="αγγελος":2v9u3ddu]μια ερωτησουλα:σε νεαρα ρικ νεκ πως μπορω να καταλαβω το γενος και ποιος αριθμος δαχτυλιδι(αριθμος μεγεθους για ρικ νεκ)ειναι?ευχαριστω[/quote]
Αγγελε διαβασε αυτο!Εχει ξανααπαντηθει το ερωτημα σου!
[url="http://www.greekbirdclub.com/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=1906&start=0"]viewtopic.php?f=11&t=1906&start=0[/url]
[/quote:2v9u3ddu]

βικυ το ερωτημα μου δεν εχει απαντηθει και το τοπικ ειναι ασχετο της ερωτησεως μου...ρωτησα ποιο το μεγεθος δαχτυλιδιου σε ενα ρικ νεκ πχ 2mm ,4mm,5mm και εφ οσον δεν ειναι ενηλικο για να δω το περιφημο δαχτυλιδι στο λαιμο...υπαρχει αλλος τροπος να ξεχωρισω το γενος σε μικρης ηληκιας ρικ νεκ??/ευχαριστω

----------


## vicky_ath

Αγγελε στο τοπικ που σου εστειλα λεει οτι δεν υπαρχει τροπος να ξεχωρισεις το φυλο ενος μικρου σε ηλικια Ringneck, καθως το δαχτυλιδι στο λαιμο οπως ειπε ο Κωνσταντινος βγαινει γυρω στα 3 ετη!
Τωρα για το μεγεθος δαχτυλιδιου στο ποδι, αυτο δεν το γνωριζω εγω!Θα σου απαντησει καποιος αλλος!

----------


## Σπυρος24

> Να σας δωσω και ενα στοιχειο της εξυπναδας τους, με βαση την δικη μου εμπειρια πανω στο συγκεκριμενο πουλι.
> Εχθες ειχα παραγγειλει μια πιτσα το απογευμα λογο επειδη ειχα παρει ενα dvd και ηθελα κατι συνοδευτικο μαζι για το εργο (  ) Η Τουιτο ηταν μαζι μου σε ενα σταντ πολυ μικρο φορητο διπλα μου, οταν βαζω γενικα τηλεοραση , καθεται και παρατηρη, δεν κουνιεται καθολου, παρα κολαει με τις εικονες που δειχνει. Οταν εβαλα λοιπον το εργο η μικρη ακινητη! λες και καταλαβαινε το εργο και το παρακολουθουσε..... οταν εφτασε η παραγγελια (το καταλαβε οτι προκειται περι φαγητου..) με το που ανοιξα την πιτσα αρχισε τρελαθηκε!! εφυγε απο το σταντ, ηρθε στον ωμο μου, μου ισιωσε λιγο τα μαλλια (γλειψιμο ηταν αυτο   για να της δωσω) και κατεβηκε χωρις ιχνος αμφιβολιας στο χερι μου το οποιο κρατουσε ενα κομματι πιτσας... αρχισε και εκοβε μπουκιες και ετρωγε! σηκωνα το χερι μου να φαω πιτσα και νευριαζε! (σαν να μου λεει αυτη ειναι δικη μου ΑΣΤΗΝ) τελοσπαντων με τα πολλα πολλα την φαγαμε μαζι, εριξα πολυ γελιο και με εξεπληξε το θρασος της και η εξυπναδα της! τελος ανεβηκε στον ωμο μου και γουργουριζε μουρμουριζε απο ευτυχια      (φυσικα απο την πιτσα εφαγε λιγο ζυμη και πιπεριες )


 Ποοο πρεπει να εχουν κολλημα με τις πιτσες...χαχα...αυτη τι στιγμη που γταφω εχω μια πιτσα και τρωω διπλα μ...και ο ΠΙκο(ρινκνεκ) δν με αφηνει να δαγκωσω χωρις να μασουλαει και αυτος...και αν δεν του δινω κανει το κλαμα γατας...χαχα

----------


## MR G

> Τα θυληκα ρινκνεκ απο τα αρσενικα μπορει να μπερδευτουν πολυ ευκολα για αρσενικα, ο λογος γιατι πριν ενηλικιωθουν και φτασουν στους 17-20 μηνες, στον 10μηνα και υστερα η θυληκια κανει ενα ελαφρυ μαυρο δαχτυλιδη μπροστα και κατω απο το ραμφος της, εκει ειναι λιγο μπερδεμα.. εκτος αν φαινετε το ανοιχτο πρασινο δαχτυλιδι πισω απο το κεφαλι της, και και παλι δεν μπορεις να κανεις διαγνωση 100%


Εαν φαινετε το ανοιχτο πρασινο δαχτυλιδη πισω απο το κεφαλι ειναι στον 10ο μηνα ή στον 17ο-20ο, καπου τα μπέρδεψα , και θα ειναι θυληκο?

----------


## damoglis

> Αγγελε διαβασε αυτο!Εχει ξανααπαντηθει το ερωτημα σου!
> viewtopic.php?f=11&t=1906&start=0
> 
> Σπυρο εγω θα υπολογιζα γυρω στα 200 ευρω για μωρο ταισμενο στο χερι!Δεν ξερω αν κανω λαθος, ας με διορθωσει καποιος!



εγω φιλε τον πηρα 5/9/2011 120 ευρω

----------


## Panosfx

Ποσα ετη ζουν οι συγκεκριμενοι παπαγαλοι ξερει κανεις;
Δεν εχει υποθει καπου...
Επισης πρεπει κι αυτος να τραφει με αυγο;

----------


## cypand

25+30 χρόνια.. για το αυγό νομίζω ισχυει για όλους

----------


## CyberPanos

Από θέμα καθαριότητας πως τα πάνε? π.χ πούπουλα, σκόνη-πούδρα τέτοια..

----------


## Panosfx

Πουδρα δεν βγαζουν αυτα τα πουλια.
Απο θεμα καθαριοτητας τα κανουν ολα μανταρα οπως ολοι οι παπαγαλοι.Σπορακια,κουτσου  λιες,τα κλασσικα τους.
Φτερα μονο οταν εχουν πτεροροια αλλιως δεν βγαζουν τιποτα το σπουδαιο.
Η εμπειρια μου ειναι 3μηνη με αυτο το ειδος οποτε ισως να μην ειναι η πληρης εικονα του πουλιου αυτη.Επισης αυτο τον καιρο περναει πτεροροια ο δικος μου γι'αυτο κι ανεφερα τα πουπουλα.Πιο πριν δεν ειχα δει τιποτα.
Κατα τα αλλα αν εξαιρεσεις το δαγκωμα που τους αρεσει να κανουν για να παιξουν(παντα σε συγκριση με ενα κοκατιλ ή ενα budgie και παντα μιλοντας για ημερο) δεν θα εχεις καποιο προβλημα.
Να ξερεις επισης οτι γινονται επιθετικα με αλλα πουλια διαφορετικης ρατσας.Τουλαχιστον ο δικος μου...

----------


## lagreco69

*Προέλευση:*Ινδία, την Ασία
*Μέγεθος:*Μεσαία, σε περίπου 16 εκατοστά σε μήκος, συμπεριλαμβανομένων των tailfeathers.
*Μέση διάρκεια ζωής:*Μεταξύ 25 - 30 ετών, αν και οι περιπτώσεις των Ringnecks που ζουν πέρα ​​από την ηλικία των πενήντα έχει κυρωθεί.
*Ιδιοσυγκρασία:*Παρά το γεγονός ότι η ινδική Ringneck έχει κάτι από τη φήμη για την ύπαρξη δηκτικός και δύσκολο να δαμάσει, είναι σε μεγάλο βαθμό άδικο. Επειδή είναι τόσο έξυπνος, Ringnecks βαριούνται πολύ εύκολα, και συχνά καταφεύγουν σε μάσημα και άλλες καταστροφική συμπεριφορά, αν αφεθούν στην τύχη τους. Μπορούν επίσης να περάσουν από ενα στάδιο κατά τη διάρκεια της εφηβείας, που είναι δύσκολο για μερικούς ιδιοκτήτες να διαχειριστούν. Ringnecks που διακινούνται συχνά και σωστά φροντίδα, ωστόσο, έχουν γενικά γλυκό, γοητευτικό προσωπικότητες που τους καθιστούν ένα από τα αγαπημένα τους λάτρεις των πτηνών παντού.
*Χρώματα:*Ringnecks είναι διαθέσιμα σε αποχρώσεις που κυμαίνονται από φωτεινά κίτρινα, πράσινα, μπλε και, για αλμπίνο. Όπως και μερικά άλλα είδη πουλιών, που είναι γνωστά ως διμορφισμό, που σημαίνει ότι το φύλο ενός πουλιού μπορεί να καθοριστεί από τα χρώματα και τα σήματα της. Τα αρσενικά άθλημα ράμφη βαθιά κόκκινα, μαύρα σημάδια του προσώπου, και τρεις ζώνες ή το χρώμα γύρω από το λαιμό τους. Τα θηλυκά, ενώ ακόμα όμορφη, στερούνται του προσώπου και κολάρο ζώνες, αν και ορισμένοι κάνουν μόλις εμφανιστεί ένα ελαφρύ θάμπωμα του χρώματος γύρω από το λαιμό τους.
*Διατροφή:*Άγρια ινδική Ringnecks συνήθως γιορτή σε μια διατροφή με φρούτα, λαχανικά, ξηρούς καρπούς, τα μούρα και τους σπόρους. Ενώ οι περισσότεροι κτηνίατροι συμφωνούν ότι είναι καλύτερο για πτηνά σε αιχμαλωσία για να φάει ένα διατροφικά ισορροπημένο διαιτολόγιο με περίβλημα, ένα Ringneck θα εκτιμήσουν μια ποικιλία από φρούτα και λαχανικά στη διατροφή τους. Όπως με όλα τα πτηνά, τα τρόφιμα και το νερό περιέκτες πρέπει να εκκενώνεται, καθαρίζεται, και επαναπληρούται ημερησίως ώστε να μειωθεί ο κίνδυνος ανάπτυξης βακτηριδίων και των λοιμώξεων.
*Άσκηση:*Παπαγάλοι είναι πολύ δραστήρια πουλιά, και η Ringneck δεν αποτελεί εξαίρεση. Όπως με τα περισσότερα άλλα είδη πουλιών, είναι μια καλή ιδέα να έχουμε μια ασφαλή περιοχή για το κατοικίδιο ζώο για να παίξει και να τεντώσει τα φτερά της. Ringnecks έχουν επίσης ισχυρούς μύες της γνάθου για να διατηρηθεί, γι 'αυτό είναι σοφό να παρέχει μια σειρά από παιχνίδια, κούρνιες και αξεσουάρ κλουβί, έτσι ώστε το πουλί είναι λιγότερο πιθανό να ροκανίζουν για κάτι πολύτιμο ή επικίνδυνο.
*Ringnecks ως κατοικίδια ζώα:*Οι ινδικές Ringneck παπαγάλοι έχουν σε αιχμαλωσία ήδη από το 200 π.Χ. Στην πατρίδα τους από την Ινδία, που θεωρήθηκαν ως ιερά όντα, όταν οι θρησκευτικοί ηγέτες άρχισαν να αναγνωρίζουν την ικανότητά τους να μιμούνται καθαρά ανθρώπινη γλώσσα. Χαίρει μεγάλης εκτίμησης από τους πλούσιους βασιλείς της Ινδίας, Ringnecks κρατήθηκαν σε διακοσμητικά κλουβιά και θαύμασε για τα χρώματα τους και γοητευτική διαθέσεις. Στη δεκαετία του 1920, ωστόσο, άρχισαν να εκτρέφουν aviculturists Ringnecks αιχμαλωσία, και με την έλευση του διαφορετικές μεταλλάξεις χρώμα η δημοτικότητα του πουλιού άρχισε να εκραγεί. Τώρα είναι ευρέως διαθέσιμες στο εμπόριο κατοικίδιων ζώων, Ινδικό Ringneck παπαγάλοι συνεχίζουν να κερδίζουν αυξανόμενη δημοτικότητα ως κατοικίδια ζώα. Σχετικά μικρό μέγεθος και όμορφη σημάδια τους βοηθήσει να κάνουν το Ringneck μια καλή επιλογή για πολλούς ιδιοκτήτες πουλιών. Με την κατάλληλη προσοχή, το χειρισμό, και την αγάπη, ένα ινδικό Parakeet Ringneck μπορεί να γίνει γρήγορα ένα αγαπημένο σύντροφο και μέλος της οικογένειας._Φωτογραφίες (c) 2005 Alyson Burgess άδεια να About.com, Inc_

----------


## CyberPanos

Θέλει λίγο δουλίτσα στην μετάφραση αλλά είναι πολύ ωραίο άρθρο,με κάλυψε πληρέστατα!
 αν θες δώσε μας και την πηγή.

----------


## lagreco69

Ειναι απο μεταφραση του google Πανο το βρηκα απο εξωτερικο.

----------


## tsatsaroo0n

πολύ ωραίο και χρήσιμο..

----------


## alexispaok

ποια ειναι η τιμη ενος αγριου ρικνεκ??

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> ποια ειναι η τιμη ενος αγριου ρικνεκ??


η τιμη αναλογει του χρωματος του παπαγαλου, ο πρασινος συνηθως κοστιζει 90 ευρω και ο μπλε καπου 120 ευρω..!

----------


## Panosfx

Και με 70 μπορει να βρεις αγριο πρασινο.

----------


## alexispaok

ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## Ταρταρος

Μόλις έχω φέρι στο σπίτι ενα κίτρινο θηλυκό. Είναι έτοιμο για αναπαραγωγή, (3 ετών)  αλλά το αρσενικό θα έρθει τέλος του μήνα. Ενα μπλε παστέ. Αν ξέρει καπιος τι διατροφή πρέπει να ακολουθήσω και τι βιταμίνες, φάρμακα πρέπει να του δώσω.  Τι λαχανικά και τι πρέπει να ΜΗΝ του δίνω. Ευχαριστώ. Φώτο σύντομα

----------

